# Cream Soap... Now What?



## Misschief (Dec 7, 2018)

After having made a whipped soap base from a purchased recipe, and then reading that several of you make your own cream soap base for whipped soap, I made a batch following Lindy's tutorial. It's now curing (rotting) in a bucket, tucked away in a corner until the new year. 

I did whip up about a cup of it, just so I can keep it close, to see what it does and how it changes over the next couple of weeks. The entire process was kind of fun... seeing how the batter goes from liquid to semi solid in what seemed like a heartbeat... watching it all happen.

Over the past week or two, I've done some reading (it's hard to find information) and watched a lot of YouTube videos that all walk you through the process of making the soap. I've read over and over that the Cream Soap community seems bound and determined to keep the process a secret. Ok, fine. 

One thing I've had even more difficulty finding out is..... apart from making sugar or salt scrubs, what do you do with it?


----------



## lsg (Dec 7, 2018)

I use some of mine in a soft scrub for the bathroom.  It works better than liquid soap in the scrub recipe.  Pm me if you want the recipe.


----------



## amd (Dec 7, 2018)

I add pumice to mine and sell as a foot scrub. I do label it with "not recommended for face" because even using fine ground pumice it is a bit rough. It works great on elbows, knees, and greasy hands too. I use it all over once a week or so because my skin is so dry I get scaly even in the summer. Another local maker doesn't add anything to hers and sells it just as cream soap in a jar. I found it too waxy (probably because I had it for over a year before I remembered to put it in the shower, haha) and had a hard time getting it to lather, so I think there is an age limit to keep in mind if doing it as just a cream soap. Adding scrubby things to it, even if it ages, that waxiness just helps hold the scrubby stuff where it needs to be on the skin and it doesn't seem to matter as much if it doesn't lather as well. That's my two cents anyways. The jar in my shower is currently a year old, so it isn't lathering, but it is still scrubby and cleans!


----------



## zanzalawi (Dec 7, 2018)

i've been thinking about starting to make cream soap myself, ive been buying WSP's base for 3 or so years but the price has gotten so high on it
i think i like the whipped cream sugar scrub better than any of my bar soaps (blasphemy!)
@Misschief i've been eyeing a recipe on etsy for a while now but haven't pulled the trigger on it, what has been your opinion on it so far?


----------



## Cellador (Dec 7, 2018)

@Misschief I hate to say it, but I'm not a huge fan of it. I don't sell, so maybe I would think differently if I was speaking from a business perspective. 
I personally prefer an emulsified scrub over a bubbly one. And, I don't find it any better on my skin than a traditional soap. 
It's funny but I did find one thing I liked it for-I added pumice and used it to scrub out a glass dish that was covered in caked-on BBQ sauce. It worked great!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> i've been thinking about starting to make cream soap myself, ive been buying WSP's base for 3 or so years but the price has gotten so high on it
> i think i like the whipped cream sugar scrub better than any of my bar soaps (blasphemy!)
> @Misschief i've been eyeing a recipe on etsy for a while now but haven't pulled the trigger on it, what has been your opinion on it so far?


Cream soap is not the same as the Foaming Bath Whip if that is what you purchase from WSP. I am not a great fan of cream soap although I do make a batch or two a year. My daughter likes a salt scrub I make with the cream soap better than the one with Foaming Bath Whip


----------



## lolaM (Dec 7, 2018)

I have also been searching for as much info as possible in order to give cream soap a try. Ive seen some lovely looking "whipped cream soap" for sale and it says claims to be ultra moisturizing and extremely gentle on the skin therefore great for children.Do the experts agree that its a good option for bodywash for little ones? This was my main reason for wanting to try it. Or do you all tend to use it as a scrub base?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 7, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> i've been thinking about starting to make cream soap myself, ive been buying WSP's base for 3 or so years but the price has gotten so high on it
> i think i like the whipped cream sugar scrub better than any of my bar soaps (blasphemy!)
> @Misschief i've been eyeing a recipe on etsy for a while now but haven't pulled the trigger on it, what has been your opinion on it so far?



I did buy the one on Etsy and I like it; it's simple to make and it's fun but I do recommend using it sooner rather than later after it's whipped because it does dry out after a while. The recipe does include a couple of recipes as samples of what you can do with it. 



Cellador said:


> @Misschief
> It's funny but I did find one thing I liked it for-I added pumice and used it to scrub out a glass dish that was covered in caked-on BBQ sauce. It worked great!



I laughed when I read that. I made some scrubby whipped soap using the foaming butter base. It has pumice in it. Well, this morning, I used it to scrub my bathroom sink. It worked great!



lsg said:


> I use some of mine in a soft scrub for the bathroom.  It works better than liquid soap in the scrub recipe.  Pm me if you want the recipe.



PM sent



lolaM said:


> I have also been searching for as much info as possible in order to give cream soap a try. Ive seen some lovely looking "whipped cream soap" for sale and it says claims to be ultra moisturizing and extremely gentle on the skin therefore great for children.Do the experts agree that its a good option for bodywash for little ones? This was my main reason for wanting to try it. Or do you all tend to use it as a scrub base?



I did try it on my hands and love how they felt afterwards. Any further use will wait until the cure period is over. If it's only of use as a scrub base, I probably won't make any more after this batch. However, that's what I say now. I've been known to say never again and have learned never to say never again.

I've "applied" to join a cream soap group on FB but haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping to learn more there. I'm finding that there's a definite lack of information out there. It's just soap; what's the big secret?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2018)

I would still go with a gentle m&p soap for children. Stephenson and Essentials by Catalina make some very nice m&p bases. EBC makes m&p base in-house. Cream soap is not a great body wash soap in my opinion


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 7, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I did try it on my hands and love how they felt afterwards. Any further use will wait until the cure period is over. If it's only of use as a scrub base, I probably won't make any more after this batch. However, that's what I say now. I've been known to say never again and have learned never to say never again.
> 
> I've "applied" to join a cream soap group on FB but haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping to learn more there. I'm finding that there's a definite lack of information out there. It's just soap; what's the big secret?



I'm a member of a FB cream soap group. If you want, PM me your facebook name and I'll try to add you. Still need a admins approval but maybe it will be faster.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 7, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I'm a member of a FB cream soap group. If you want, PM me your facebook name and I'll try to add you. Still need a admins approval but maybe it will be faster.



PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## lolaM (Dec 7, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I would still go with a gentle m&p soap for children. Stephenson and Essentials by Catalina make some very nice m&p bases. EBC makes m&p base in-house. Cream soap is not a great body wash soap in my opinion


Thanks so much for the feedback regarding soap for kids. I will definitely head in the M&P route next and although im still super interested in the whole cream soap idea i shall try my best to focus on one thing at a time. AGHHH.... but its so hard!!! Love finding new soapy related projects and idea's. I just wanna try em all!!!!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 8, 2018)

After doing more reading and research last night, I realized I really want to join the infamous Yahoo group, just to see what kind of information I can glean. One of the web pages I landed on had a link to that group, so I clicked it. I was immediately taken to the Yahoo sign in page where I was asked for my password (I've been a Yahoo member for a long, long time). I actually remembered it! It turns out I've been a member of that group for years!  I'm in that group and a liquid soap group, in addition to a number of knitting groups (which is why I joined in the first place). Oh, the things one forgets!


----------

